# headlight bulb help



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i need to replace my headlight bulbs. can i justget some h4s and plug them in or will i need to change the wiring harness for them to fit


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you'll have to change the harness/socket


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

are u running stock headlights or the tsuru headlight conversion ?


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

i am runnning stock headlights


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Dacypher2003 said:


> i am runnning stock headlights



then u will have to change the harness up


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i burnt out OEM wires from nissan 3 times just 2 put xeon bulbs. i need a solution... wut type of wiring, bulbs, etc?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

get a high wattage wires etc.. do a search on google for them should turn up alot.

and i believe u have imitation xenon bulbs not real xenon bulb.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

quit getting higher wattage bulbs then. Wattage means nothing in how bright they will be. Lumens is what you should be worried about getting bright lights

EDIT : Liuspeed you beat me but at least I explained that wattage has nothing to do with brightness


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> quit getting higher wattage bulbs then. Wattage means nothing in how bright they will be. Lumens is what you should be worried about getting bright lights
> 
> EDIT : Liuspeed you beat me but at least I explained that wattage has nothing to do with brightness


yea.. hehe..

lumens means everything.. wattage dont mean nothing.. something with hi wattage can produce low lumens while somethin with low wattage with high lumens get the one with the high lumens cuz it produces the most light output.

why do u think that most knowledgeable hid guys always say use the 4300 K D2S bulbs for it produces more lumens and more useable light than ones with 6000 K and above


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I know but I like the tint of the 6000K that's why I got it. I think my bulbs take 15-30 watts and produce 3000+ lumens


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Dacypher2003 said:


> i need to replace my headlight bulbs. can i justget some h4s and plug them in or will i need to change the wiring harness for them to fit


If you have a b13 sentra, your ideal bulb is the 9004 65/45. Anything higher wattage you will fry the wires or socket every time. I did that the first time i bought "xenon" headlight bulbs, and burnt out both sockets. However, after trying different bulbs, i've been very satisfied with sylvania silverstar bulbs. I know they're expensive but they are worth it. Just stick with the stock bulb size, otherwise, you'd have to make a custom mounting scheme for the h4 bulbs. Stick with the 9004.


----------

